# Air Berlin: Warnung



## powderJO (17. März 2014)

achtung an alle, die mit air berlin flirgen und sportgepäck dabei haben: es ist wohl momentan masche, dass volle flieger um das schwere sportgepäck erleichtert werden, um spritkosten zu sparen. kam gestern abend in ffm an und wartete vergebens auf meinen radkoffer - zusammen mit ca 50 weiteren reisenden, denen es ähnlich ging. am abend zuvor auf malle standen weitere reisende, deren gepäck nicht auf malle ankam und der externe dienstleister bestätigte auf nachfrage, dass auch ihr eindruck derselbe ist: airberlin lässt grundsätzöich bei vollen fliegern gepäck wieder ausladen und irgendwann nachschicken.


die reaktion bei airberlin waren bisher unglaublich: eine entschuldigung hielt man für "unnötig" (o-ton lost & found airberlin-schalter-mitarbeiterin), die aufnahme der fälle dauerte drei stunden (heim gekommen um 01.00 uhr heute morgen) weil man es nicht für nötig hielt, personal dazu zu nehmen und heute morgen gab es die telefonische auskunft, dass "vertragsgemäßer gepäcktransprt heißt, dass das gepäck transportiert wird. über wann und wie stehe nix im vertrag" darüber hinaus weigerte man sich, eine service-telefnummer rauszugeben außer der des externen dienstleisters für solche fälle. der natürlich nicht zuständig ist für regressforderungen (zum beispiel 3 stunden wartenender taxiservice etc ...). auf e-mails an alle möglichen e-mail-adressen bisher ebenfalls keine antwort. wann und wie und ob überhaupt ich wieder zu meinem rad komme - keine ahnung.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. März 2014)

Sehr ärgerlich, aber Dein Rad wirst Du sicherlich wiederbekommen. Viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (17. März 2014)

der Transport deines Gepäcks ist nicht Vertraglich festgehalten...
Da würd ich gar nicht lang reden, das hätte heute morgen schon mein Anwalt, der denen einen passenden Brief dazu schreibt...


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2014)

Timo S. schrieb:


> der Transport deines Gepäcks ist nicht Vertraglich festgehalten...



ein vertrag ist das schon und so wie ich die bezahlung schuldete, schuldet air berlin die beförderung des koffers – und zwar nicht irgendwann und irgendwie, sondern exakt mit dem gebuchten flug.  das ist unstrittig und mir auch klar - ich wollte aber bewusst die absurdität und dreistigkeit der aussage der air berlin-mitarbeiterin heraus stellen.

ansonsten kann ich nur jedem raten, eventuell doch ein leihrad in die überlegungen einzubeziehen,. kch werde das in zukunft tun, auch wenn ich ungern ungewohntes material fahre. aber selbst wenn das rad auftaucht, schadensersatz geleistet wird - der ärger ist immens und der erholungswert des urlaubs tendiert nach so einem erlebnis gegen null.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. März 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> ein vertrag ist das schon und so wie ich die bezahlung schuldete, schuldet air berlin die beförderung des koffers – und zwar nicht irgendwann und irgendwie, sondern exakt mit dem gebuchten flug.  das ist unstrittig und mir auch klar - ich wollte aber bewusst die absurdität und dreistigkeit der aussage der air berlin-mitarbeiterin heraus stellen.



Da täuscht du dich, ein Schadenersatzanspruch wird ins Leere laufen. Irgendwann bekommst du dein Rad halt vor die Haustüre geliefert, musst es wenigstens nicht am Flughafen abholen. Wir hatten den Stress schon mal mit einem Surfboard mit Aerolloyd, da hat man dann einfach Pech gehabt. Sportgepäck ist Sondergepäck, das muss nicht auf demselben Flug sein.


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da täuscht du dich, ein Schadenersatzanspruch wird ins Leere laufen. Irgendwann bekommst du dein Rad halt vor die Haustüre geliefert, musst es wenigstens nicht am Flughafen abholen. Wir hatten den Stress schon mal mit einem Surfboard mit Aerolloyd, da hat man dann einfach Pech gehabt. Sportgepäck ist Sondergepäck, das muss nicht auf demselben Flug sein.



wer erzählt denn sowas? außer den fluggesellschaften natürlich? 

natürlich muss gepäck mit dem flug ankommen, auf den es gebucht ist. alles andere stellt einen ganz normalen mangel dar und löst die üblichen ursachen aus.


----------



## rhnordpool (17. März 2014)

etwas OT: Habe ziemlich lange fighten müssen, um einen Gutschein gegen gebuchte Flugtickets verrechnet zu bekommen bei air berlin. Früher gabs da mal Telefonnummern zum Kundenservice, heute nur noch ein Onlineformular. Einzige Telefonnummer, die man online findet, geht zum Ticketvertrieb und hilft überhaupt nicht.
Geholfen hat nachher ziemlich fix, als ich auf der Website den Namen des Geschäftsführers (GF) fand plus "richtige" Personen mit E-Mail-Kontakten in Marketing und Pressestelle. Die in Kopie gesetzt und als nächsten Schritt Brief an GF persönlich angedroht- und alles lief wie am Schnürchen. Und sowas nennt sich "Dienstleistungs-Unternehmen".


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2014)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Geholfen hat nachher ziemlich fix, als ich auf der Website den Namen des Geschäftsführers (GF) fand plus "richtige" Personen mit E-Mail-Kontakten in Marketing und Pressestelle. Die in Kopie gesetzt und als nächsten Schritt Brief an GF persönlich angedroht- und alles lief wie am Schnürchen. Und sowas nennt sich "Dienstleistungs-Unternehmen".



ich habe genau das gemacht, als ich telefonisch nicht weiterkam. bisher keine reaktionen, nichts, nada. das system dahinter ist leicht zu durchschauen - man soll sich totlaufen zwischen verschiedenen "service"-stellen. solange, bis man schlicht aufgibt. die taktik wird bei mir nicht aufgehen, als marathonfahrer ist man zäh, sehr zäh. und darüber hinaus habe ich einen ziemlich guten anwalt.


----------



## rhnordpool (17. März 2014)

Ich bin schrittweise vorgegangen mit freundlich bestimmter Nennung von Deadline und bei Nichtreaktion, Nennung der Konsequenzen. Hab auch geschrieben, daß es mir ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr ums Geld geht sondern daß ichs dann sportlich nehme und was man heutzutage sonst noch alles so im Internet veranstalten kann. Und das mein ich auch so. Ich hab so einige Jahre als Vertriebler auf dem Buckel und so manches erlebt, aber daß Dienstleistungsunternehmen im harten Konkurrenzkampf immer noch glauben, daß man mit Sparen am Personal langfristig überleben kann, ist mir unbegreiflich. Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2014)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Hab auch geschrieben, daß es mir ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr ums Geld geht sondern daß ichs dann sportlich nehme und was man heutzutage sonst noch alles so im Internet veranstalten kann.



das ist die nächste eskalationsstufe. wenn facebook, twitter und co für was gut sind, dann für sowas.


----------



## powderJO (17. März 2014)

weil es so schön ist, gerade mal wieder einen telefon-versuch gestartet. auf allen nummern nach wie vor kein durchkommen, auch bei der für topbonuscard-besitzer nicht. einzige ausnahme: die allgemeine ab-nummer, bei der man flüge buchen kann. aber dort kann man eben nur das: flüge buchen. sonst keine sachdienliche und weiterführende antwort. außer lustige weitere aussagen:

"die compliance-abteilung ist telefonisch nicht zu erreichen"
"die compilance-abteilung ist per mail nicht zu erreichen"
"wir haben keine telefonnummern oder email-adressen der compliance abteilung"
"sie müssen das online-formular nehmen"
"wenn sie das online-formular ausgefüllt haben, bekommen sie eine bearbeitungsnummer."
"mit der nummer kann es ein paar tage dauern bis die sich melden. (pause) bis zu ein paar wochen. 

das war der moment gerade, an dem mich meine freundin vor dem erneuten austickern bewahren musste ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

Neue Nachrichten von Lost & Found, der einzigen erreichbaren Stelle und nur Dienstleister und nicht selbst verantwortlich für den Mist: es warten zurzeit Massen von AB-Passagieren auf Gepäck. Betroffen alle Destinationen und die Verantwortung trägt einzig Air Berlin. Auch wieder die eindeutige Aussage: das Gepäck wird aus Kostengründen wieder aus- bzw. gar nicht erst eingeladen. Und: da Massen von Gepäck auf das Verschicken wartet, ist zur zeit keine Aussage möglich wann und wie es kommt. Fehlendes Gepäck kommt nur sporadisch und tröpfchenweise an den Zielorten an. Und noch mal: je länger es irgendwo steht, desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das es verschwindet.


----------



## swe68 (18. März 2014)

Hast Du eine solche Bestätigung von Air Berlin?
"Ein Beförderungsanspruch auf gemäß Ziffer 6.5.2.7 angemeldetes Über- und Sondergepäck besteht nur, wenn die Anmeldung durch die Fluggesellschaft bestätigt wird."
http://www.airberlin.com/site/affiliate/unternehmen/agb/ABB_de.pdf


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Hast Du eine solche Bestätigung von Air Berlin?
> "Ein Beförderungsanspruch auf gemäß Ziffer 6.5.2.7 angemeldetes Über- und Sondergepäck besteht nur, wenn die Anmeldung durch die Fluggesellschaft bestätigt wird."
> http://www.airberlin.com/site/affiliate/unternehmen/agb/ABB_de.pdf



logisch. ohne die kann man sondergepäck nicht einbuchen und aufgeben. die laden schlicht gepäck aus bzw gar nicht erst ein, wenn ihnen die fuhre zu schwer wird und somit höhere kosten entstehen.

noch unbestätigt habe ich die info, dass air berlin auch einen neuen kostensparweg geht und versucht leeren frachtraum anderer airlines anzumieten über sogenannte fracht-agents, um selbst möglichst leicht fliegen zu können. wenn es den eben nicht gibt, hat der passagier eben pech gehabt und bleibt ohne gepäck. bei air berlin geht leicht = billiger fliegen = kosten einsparen wohl weit über service.


----------



## scylla (18. März 2014)

Danke für die Warnung. 
Air Berlin hatte sich zwar schon dank anderer Aussagen von meinem Radar verabschiedet, aber nun umso gründlicher. 
Ohne Rad am Urlaubsort oder zu Hause anzukommen braucht kein Mensch, da ist der ganze Urlaub hops.

Viel Erfolg und gute Nerven!


----------



## swe68 (18. März 2014)

Ich drücke Dir Daumen.


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ohne Rad am Urlaubsort oder zu Hause anzukommen braucht kein Mensch, da ist der ganze Urlaub hops.



so ist es. unpackbar, wie airberlin agiert. es gibt offensichtlich null interesse, dem kunden eine lösung zu bieten - hinhaltetaktik und ablenkungsmanöver. die baggage-express-hotline ist eine sekunde nach arbeitsbeginn für den kompletten arbeitstag nicht mehr erreichbar, weil "bedauerlicherweise alle agents in kundengesprächen" sind etc ...

ich kann es nur wiederholen: fliegt nicht mit air berlin, wenn ihr sportgepäck mitnehmen wollt. es ist reine glückssache, ob euer gepäck zeitgleich mit euch ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (18. März 2014)

http://www.airberlingroup.com/de/presse/ihre-ansprechpartner
probiers doch einmal über die Schiene,


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

längst passiert  keine antwort bisher.


----------



## dede (18. März 2014)

Nur mal so ne generelle Frage: Was bewegt einen eigtl. grundsätzlich mit so einer Fluggesellschaft zu Fliegen? Ich würde ehrlich gesagt niemals in eine Air Berlin Maschine steigen, ganz egal, ob mit oder ohne Bike.....


----------



## stubenhocker (18. März 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> http://www.airberlingroup.com/de/presse/ihre-ansprechpartner
> probiers doch einmal über die Schiene,


 
OT: bist Du Inhaber von/vom Bettmobil?


----------



## Denzinger (18. März 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> OT: bist Du Inhaber von/vom Bettmobil?


Nein bin ich nicht, kenne die Beiden Konstrukteure aber sehr gut und finde die Kiste echt gut!


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne generelle Frage: Was bewegt einen eigtl. grundsätzlich mit so einer Fluggesellschaft zu Fliegen? Ich würde ehrlich gesagt niemals in eine Air Berlin Maschine steigen, ganz egal, ob mit oder ohne Bike.....



bei mir: bisher daran geglaubt, dass es nur einzelfälle betrifft, weil es bei mir bisher immer gut ging mit air berlin und auch den immer schlechter werdenden service ignoriert. mir war es am wichtigsten, den an- und abreisetag noch nutzen zu können fürs training. das ging nur mit den airberlin-flügen, die ich gebucht habe.


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2014)

Hi,
bitte doch mal die Bike/Mountainbike/Ride etc darum, einmal bei der Pressestelle dort anzufragen.

Die haben vielleicht Interesse, dem nachzugehen.

Ansonsten ist das verhalten ggf auch für Wirtschaftsredaktionen  wie handelsblatt oder FAZ eine Nachfrage Wert...

Grüße und viel Erfolg!
sun909


----------



## treetzyman (18. März 2014)

Wie wäre es mit etwas Fernsehwerbung für Air Berlin?
http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/kontakt-zur-akte-redaktion


----------



## GasMonkey (18. März 2014)

Das ist wirklich unglaublich!
Ich wollte das nächste Mal nach Teneriffa und das eigene Rad mitnehmen. Geliehene Räder sind mir zu heikel.
Welche Fluggsellschaft (außer natürlich AB) ist denn (noch) seriös, bzw. wo kann man/ich denn sicher
gehen, dass das Fluggepäck (Rad) auch am Tag der Anreise ankommt? Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Im übrigen, PJ, ich würde da nicht lange fackeln und (m)einen Anwalt einschalten.


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

sicher gehen kannst du nirgends. aber in der regel kommt das material an - nur bei air berlin scheint die verlusthäufigkeit gravierender zu sein. offensichtlich, weil sie den verlust. bzw die verspätete lieferung bewusst in kauf nehmen, um kosten zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (18. März 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... wenn facebook, twitter und co für was gut sind, dann für sowas.


In dem Punkt hast du recht, wenn sie für was gut sind, dann dafür, dass sich irgendwelche Hampelmänner unglaublich wichtig nehmen können.
Nix für ungut, aber was dir da passiert ist, passiert jeden Tag auf den Flughäfen dieser Welt. Ist mir auch schon passiert. Kein Grund, gleich 'ne "Warnung" in die Welt herausposaunen zu müssen.
Wenn Du Anzeichen für eine beachsichtigte "Methode" zu erkennen glaubst, dann brauchst du schon etwas mehr an Indizien als nur Vermutungen, ansonsten bewegst du dich mit rufschädigenden Äusserungen auf verdammt dünnem Eis.
Und, in diesem Punkt seh ich's wie dede: wer mit Low-Coast-Carriern fliegt, darf keinen Premium-Service erwarten.
Wenn du ein gutes Steak essen willst, greifst du ja auch nicht zum Gammelfleisch.
IMHO.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2014)

AirBerlin wollte mal eine ordentliche Fluglinie sein. Das ist wohl vorbei. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass man im Fall der Fälle bei RyanAir oder Sunexpress mehr Glück hat.


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

isartrails schrieb:


> In dem Punkt hast du recht, wenn sie für was gut sind, dann dafür, dass sich irgendwelche Hampelmänner unglaublich wichtig nehmen können.
> Nix für ungut, aber was dir da passiert ist, passiert jeden Tag auf den Flughäfen dieser Welt. Ist mir auch schon passiert. Kein Grund, gleich 'ne "Warnung" in die Welt herausposaunen zu müssen.
> Wenn Du Anzeichen für eine beachsichtigte "Methode" zu erkennen glaubst, dann brauchst du schon etwas mehr an Indizien als nur Vermutungen, ansonsten bewegst du dich mit rufschädigenden Äusserungen auf verdammt dünnem Eis.
> Und, in diesem Punkt seh ich's wie dede: wer mit Low-Coast-Carriern fliegt, darf keinen Premium-Service erwarten.
> ...




war ja klar, dass früher oder später ein ganz schlauer auftaucht, der meint, das alles ganz normal ist und selbstverständlich. erst recht, wenn man mit 'ner billig airline fliegt.

aber: 

erstens ist airberlin schon lange keine billig-airline mehr, schon gar nicht, wenn es um den transport von sportgepäck geht. meine tickets waren deutlich teurer als so maches lufthansa-ticket das ich schon hatte. warum ich dennoch mit air berlin geflogen bin habe ich geschildert - hast du wohl überlesen, weil es dir nicht so gut in die argumentationskette passt. 

zum anderen hat auch eine sogenannte billig-airline sich an einen bestehenden vertrag zu halten. finde das argument eh immer lustig - als ob günstige preise die bestehende rechtslage aushebeln würden oder generell miesen service vermuten bzw. sicher vohersehen lassen.. 

was die indizien angeht: wenn in einem einzigen flieger 50 personen ohne gepäck dasitzen, der zuständige lost & found service von mehreren hundert fällen alleine in ffm in einem kurzen zeitraum von ein paar tagen spricht und von "kommen nicht hinterher bei der bearbeitung", die reiseveranstalter auf mallorca ähnliches berichten von ihren kunden, die gerade vor ort vergebens auf ihre räder warten, reicht mir das vollkommen aus, um den aussagen von lost & found-mitarbeitern glauben zu schenken. und es reicht mir auch aus, eine warnung auszusprechen. 


und zu guter letzt: ich wünsche dir von ganzem herzen, dass dein bike bei deinem nächsten flug verschwindet. mal sehen, wer dann hampelt ...


----------



## scylla (18. März 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich unglaublich!
> Ich wollte das nächste Mal nach Teneriffa und das eigene Rad mitnehmen. Geliehene Räder sind mir zu heikel.
> Welche Fluggsellschaft (außer natürlich AB) ist denn (noch) seriös, bzw. wo kann man/ich denn sicher
> gehen, dass das Fluggepäck (Rad) auch am Tag der Anreise ankommt? Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte?
> ...



Wir fliegen meistens mit Condor (idealer Weise auf ein Eintagsfliegen-Angebot warten).
Der Service und Komfort ist dort auch so, wie man es von einer Billigairline erwarten würde, aber bisher ist immer alles (mehr oder weniger) heil und rechtzeitig angekommen *knockonwood*.


----------



## karstb (18. März 2014)

Ich verstehe die Argumentation nicht, wieso Sportgepäck ausgeladen werden sollte und inwiefern die Airline dafür Verantwortung trägt und nicht der Flughafenbetreiber. Sportgepäck hat üblicherweise eine wesentlich geringere Dichte als normales Gepäck. Mein riesiger Karton mit Reiserad und Campingausrüstung wiegt 23 kg. An dessen Stelle könnte man sicher ein halbes Dutzend normale Taschen a 10kg verstauen. Beim unverpackten Fahrrad, meiner präferierten Version, nehmen gerade mal 11kg so viel Platz weg, wie es sonst mehrere Koffer tun würden.
Ich bin vor einiger Zeit (letzes Jahr?) Air Berlin geflogen, die haben ohne Murren das Rad transportiert, obwohl ich beim Abflug noch den Zielflughafen geändert habe, bzw. den Anschlussflug storniert habe (kostenlos). Meistens melde ich nichtmal das Rad vorher an, wobei das prinzipiell nicht schaden kann.
Ansonsten ist Ryanair sicher nicht schlecht im Gepäckhandling. Die Verlustquote ist wesentlich geringer als bei anderen Airlines, da Gepäck nie durchgecheckt, sonder direkt ein- und ausgeladen wird. Da kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## rhnordpool (18. März 2014)

Ich flieg regelmäßig in der EU und - abgesehen von Ryanair, die ich äußerst ungern nehme - fliege ich mit allem, was mich zu einigermassen günstigen Preisen möglichst schnell (also direkt) zum Ziel bringt. Oft ist es linie, oft aber auch Air Berlin, Easyjet etc.
Und als Economy-Passagier, der für 2-4 Stunden luftiges Busfahren problemlos auf kostenlosen Champagner in der Kristallschale verzichten kann (und das Gesparte lieber in gute Hotels investiert) kann ich sagen, daß der service IM Flieger bei den Billigmachern kaum schlechter, manchmal sogar besser als bei diversen Linienfliegern ist. Und beim Einchecken haben die billigen oft das cleverere System. Mit Normalgepäck bisher auch keine Probleme gehabt. Und Air Berlin hat zweifellos ein gutes Streckennetz Richtung Süden.

Was Teneriffa anbelangt: MTB-active im Norden (Puerto de La Cruz) ist freeride orientiert und hatte bisher immer richtig gute Bikes. Vielleicht einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

karstb schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Argumentation nicht, wieso Sportgepäck ausgeladen werden sollte und inwiefern die Airline dafür Verantwortung trägt und nicht der Flughafenbetreiber.



weil es so ist. fakt. air berlin hat die koffer wieder ausgeladen und lädt in anderen fällen gar nicht  ein. was soll auch der flughafen-betreiber damit zu tun haben? dem ist es komplett egal, wie viele koffer, taschen und passagiere befördert werden. und klar -  auch ein normaler koffer kann so viel wiegen wie ein radkoffer (meiner wiegt ohne bike schon 13kg btw. aber da ist halt auch kein reiserad drin, sondern ein sportgerät), aber vermutlich denken sie sich, dass die passagiere beim verzögerten liefern von sportgepäck leichter ruhig zu stellen sind. immerhin haben sie ja dann noch ne frische unterhose zum wechseln.


das ryan-air gepäck nicht durchcheckt kann ich mir übrigens nicht vorstellen. auch sie unterliegen den sicherheitsrichtlinien.


----------



## GasMonkey (18. März 2014)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Was Teneriffa anbelangt: MTB-active im Norden (Puerto de La Cruz) ist freeride orientiert und hatte bisher immer richtig gute Bikes. Vielleicht einfach mal anrufen.



Ja, ich weiss. Aber ich fand die Räder nicht so dolle. Aber auch wenn diese so gut wie auf Gran Canaria wären, kommt ein geliehenes Rad für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Ich fahre deutlich "gehemmter", was mit dem eigenen Rad nicht der Fall ist. Und falls etwas passiert, dann hat mein
Rad einen Schaden und nicht das Leihrad. Zumal die Reparaturkosten bei einem Leihrad generell etwas "großzügiger" ausfallen.

Ich werde bei der nächsten Reise bei Condor rechtzeitig anrufen und das im Vorfeld klären - und mir die Bestätigung schriftlich geben lassen.


----------



## Catsoft (18. März 2014)

GasMonkey schrieb:


> Ich werde bei der nächsten Reise bei Condor rechtzeitig anrufen und das im Vorfeld klären - und mir die Bestätigung schriftlich geben lassen.



Wenn du bei Condor jemanden erreichst. Ich habe seid einigen Jahren das Gefühl, dass der Service gerade für Radfahrer schlechter geworden ist. Da gibt es Airlines, die das Sportgepäck von 30 Kg auf 25 Kg runtergesetzt haben. Und das Gepäck ist eh schon teurer als der Passagier (kein Gewichtslimit, 25KG Freigepäck). Und der Service wird immer schlechter. Auch bei Germanwings wirst du an der Hotline nix mit Fragen. Hab beim Flug nach Sizilien 2xSportgepäck fürs "Umsteigen" in Stuttgart gezahlt, konnte mir auch niemand erklären. Wir sind übrigens mit der selben Maschine weitergeflogen.

@PoderJo: Kann deinen Frust so gut verstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (18. März 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> weil es so ist. fakt.


Du tust dich generell schwer im Akzeptieren anderer Meinungen, ist mir schon aufgefallen.
Lass diese/meine doch einfach so stehen, ohne sie im Nachgang nochmals kommentieren zu müssen.

Stell dir vor, du musst es mir nicht wünschen: mir sind schon Bikes verspätet nachgeliefert worden, beim Transport beschädigt worden, etc.
Ganz "normaler" Vorgang, auch wenn du das für dich nicht akzeptieren magst.
Ist nicht halb so schlimm, wie wenn dir eine nach Jahren platzende Silikonbrust implantiert wird...
(da würde ich nachvollziehen, wenn jemand eine Warnung ausruft...)


----------



## beuze1 (18. März 2014)

isartrails schrieb:


> ist mir schon aufgefallen.


DU bist doch raus,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-news-de-forum-reloaded.672023/page-75#post-11771111


----------



## GasMonkey (18. März 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Condor jemanden erreichst. Ich habe seid einigen Jahren das Gefühl, dass der Service gerade für Radfahrer schlechter geworden ist. Da gibt es Airlines, die das Sportgepäck von 30 Kg auf 25 Kg runtergesetzt haben. Und das Gepäck ist eh schon teurer als der Passagier (kein Gewichtslimit, 25KG Freigepäck). Und der Service wird immer schlechter. Auch bei Germanwings wirst du an der Hotline nix mit Fragen. Hab beim Flug nach Sizilien 2xSportgepäck fürs "Umsteigen" in Stuttgart gezahlt, konnte mir auch niemand erklären. Wir sind übrigens mit der selben Maschine weitergeflogen.



Danke für die Info!



isartrails schrieb:


> (da würde ich nachvollziehen, wenn jemand eine Warnung ausruft...)



Für mich war die Warnung gerechtfertigt und hilfreich. Mir war vorher nicht bekannt, dass es derartige Probleme beim Transport von Rädern gibt. So kann ich zumindest zukünftig sehen, ob es Sinn macht und ich keine Probleme mit meinem Rad und dem Urlaub bekomme. Ich bin ein Mensch, der sehr empfindlich. Schliesslich kostet das Rad keine 400€, sondern eben das 10-fache. Dementsprechend kann ich PJs Frust sehr gut verstehen.


----------



## karstb (18. März 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ryan-air gepäck nicht durchcheckt kann ich mir übrigens nicht vorstellen. auch sie unterliegen den sicherheitsrichtlinien.


Mit "Durchchecken" bezeichne ich den Transport vom Abflughafen zum Zielflughafen über diverse Zwischenstops hinweg. Dabei geht normalerweise das Gepäck verloren. Bei Ryanair muss(te?) der Kunde das selbst beim Umsteigen erledigen.
PS: Mein Rad befindet sich auch gerade bei DHL Express, weil es einen Flieger später kam. Dafür habe ich doch genug andere zu Hause. Am Urlaubsort ist es auch einen Tag später angekommen. Dafür bin ich doch im Urlaub, dass mir das nichts ausmacht. So brauchte ich den schweren Karton nicht von einem Flughafen zum nächsten quer durch die Stadt zu tragen, sondern das hat ein netter Kurierfahrer kostenlos übernommen.


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du tust dich generell schwer im Akzeptieren anderer Meinungen, ist mir schon aufgefallen.
> Lass diese/meine doch einfach so stehen, ohne sie im Nachgang nochmals kommentieren zu müssen.
> 
> Stell dir vor, du musst es mir nicht wünschen: mir sind schon Bikes verspätet nachgeliefert worden, beim Transport beschädigt worden, etc.
> ...




warum sollte ich eine meinung unkommentiert stehen lassen, wenn sie als äußerung bezug nimmt auf etwas, was ich geschrieben habe? nur so entsteht eine diskussion. allerdings frage ich mich, ob du überhaupt eine führen willst - denn dann hättest du dir hinweise auf hampelmänner etc sparen können. was karstb geäußert hat, war im übrigen auch keine meinung, sondern er hatte eine frage. und es ist nun mal fakt, dass nicht der flughafen was verbaselt hat, sondern air berlin bewusst gepäck stehen lässt. 

und auch wenn du es dir nicht vorstellen kannst: auch ich hatte schon ähnliche erlebnisse, ein weiteres mit air berlin, andere mit anderen airlines. es ging zwar nicht um verschwundene räder, aber um totalverlust durch zerstörung. zu keinem dieser vorfälle hätte ich einen thread eröffnet, weil fehler passieren können und alles sehr schnell und zufriedenstellend gelöst wurde. 

dieser fall aber ist anders gelagert. weil es eben nicht um fehler im üblichen rahmen geht, sondern um massenhafte, bewusst in kauf genommene vertragsbrüche zu lasten vieler reisender. dazu kommt, das ich binnen 53 stunden mittlerweile keinen einzigen kontakt zu air berlin herstellen konnte - die servicequalität sich also im vergleich zu vor 3 jahren merklich verschlechtert hat. wie lange hast du gewartet bis dich jemand wegen deinem zerstörten rad kontaktiert hat?  deshalb habe ich die warnung ganz bewusst so deutlich ausgesprochen und stehe dazu.

btw: die aktuellste info von lost & found-mitarbeitern ist, das noch massenhaft gepäck vom wochenende auf dem flughafen palma de mallorca auf den rücktransport wartet und nur so sporadisch und tröpfchenweise in ffm eintrifft, dass es nicht tage, sondern vermutlich eher eine bis drei wochen dauern wird, bis alles wieder da ist. sofern – o-ton – nicht air berlin wieder weiteres gepäck stehen lässt und noch mehr stau verursacht. 

hört sich das für dich üblich an?


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2014)

karstb schrieb:


> Mit "Durchchecken" bezeichne ich den Transport vom Abflughafen zum Zielflughafen über diverse Zwischenstops hinweg. Dabei geht normalerweise das Gepäck verloren. Bei Ryanair muss(te?) der Kunde das selbst beim Umsteigen erledigen.
> PS: Mein Rad befindet sich auch gerade bei DHL Express, weil es einen Flieger später kam. Dafür habe ich doch genug andere zu Hause. Am Urlaubsort ist es auch einen Tag später angekommen. Dafür bin ich doch im Urlaub, dass mir das nichts ausmacht. So brauchte ich den schweren Karton nicht von einem Flughafen zum nächsten quer durch die Stadt zu tragen, sondern das hat ein netter Kurierfahrer kostenlos übernommen.




nimm's mir nicht krumm, aber nur weil es dir nix ausmacht, ist es nicht ok. und das was für dich urlaub ist, ist für andere eben ein trainingslager und da braucht man eben sein rad nicht irgendwann, sondern sofort. wieder andere haben nicht mehrere räder, um mal eben eins tage- oder wochenlang entbehren zu können etc … air berlin fliegt übrigens direkt nach mallorca. 

darüber hinaus: wenn es schon passiert, würde ich zumindest gerne wissen, wo es ist und wann ich es bekomme. ich finde, das sind durchaus akzeptable, nachvollziehbare forderungen. ich denke auch nicht, dass es für air berlin ok wäre, wenn ich die tickets bezahle, wann ich will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. März 2014)

nur mal ein weiterer, aktueller auszug aus dem thread in einem nachbar-forum:



> Bin ebenfalls betroffen!
> 
> Das Geschäftsgebaren von Air Berlin ist eine absolute Frechheit.
> 
> ...



die erklärungen wechseln, das ergebnis bleibt das gleiche: air berlin lässt hunderte kunden ohne gepäck sitzen. das geht über eine übliche fehlerquote weit hinaus.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

Sei froh, dass Dir das auf dem Rückflug passiert ist!


----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

karstb schrieb:


> Am Urlaubsort ist es auch einen Tag später angekommen. Dafür bin ich doch im Urlaub, dass mir das nichts ausmacht. So brauchte ich den schweren Karton nicht von einem Flughafen zum nächsten quer durch die Stadt zu tragen, sondern das hat ein netter Kurierfahrer kostenlos übernommen.



Ok, wenn's auf dem Rückflug passiert und dann tatsächlich "nur" 1-2 Tage später unbeschädigt per DHL Express vor die Haustür geliefert wird, dann würde mir das auch nicht viel ausmachen.
Am Urlaubsort wäre ich allerdings ganz gewaltig stinkesauer, wenn's einen Tag verspätet ankommt. Dafür bin ich doch im Urlaub -> zum Radeln, nicht um meinem Gepäck hinterher zu rennen. Und ich mach noch nicht mal Trainingslager, sondern einfach Spaßradeln.
Die Ansichten scheinen hier etwas auseinander zu gehen 

Das mag jetzt zwar überhaupt nicht nett sein, aber wenn mir im Flieger ein Mitreisender mit mindestens 50kg Übergewicht von hinten die Knie in den Rücken rammt und der nächste Fettleibige von der Seite fast auf meinen Sitz quillt, dann frag ich mich schon manchmal, warum über mein Radl, für dessen Mitnahme ich (übermäßig/unverhältnismäßig) teuer bezahlt habe, und dessen "Volumendichte" nun wirklich nicht hoch ist, so ein Geschiss gemacht werden muss. Das hat jetzt auch nichts mit Billigfliegern zu tun, weil das überall dasselbe ist, wenn man sich nur mal die Transportbedingungen für Sportgepäck durchliest. Und wenn's dann noch nicht mal mitgenommen wird, um "Kosten zu sparen"  ->


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass Dir das auf dem Rückflug passiert ist!


OK, Hinflug wäre schlimmer, aber so etwas soll gar nicht passieren. Und ich gebe @powderJO völlig Recht, die Tatsache, dass er keine Informationen bekommt, ist absolut inakzeptabel.

@scylla ich bin schon immer dafür, dass das Gesamtgewicht inkl. Körpergewicht des Fluggastes mit entscheiden soll, wieviel Gepäck er/sie mitnehmen darf, aber das ist dann wohl Diskriminierung.
(und hier offtopic  )


----------



## MatzeMD (19. März 2014)

Selbst Schuld, sag ich dazu. Ich würde mein Baby nie in fremde Hände geben. Wir haben hier genug Möglichkeiten in Europa, die man bequem mit dem Pkw erreichen kann.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld, sag ich dazu. Ich würde mein Baby nie in fremde Hände geben.


 
 Es geht hier um ein Fahrrad!


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld, sag ich dazu. Ich würde mein Baby nie in fremde Hände geben. Wir haben hier genug Möglichkeiten in Europa, die man bequem mit dem Pkw erreichen kann.



Selten dämlicher Kommentar. Bitte bleib doch lieber gleich zu Hause. Das erspart den übrigen Europäern deine Anwesenheit.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld, sag ich dazu. Ich würde mein Baby nie in fremde Hände geben. Wir haben hier genug Möglichkeiten in Europa, die man bequem mit dem Pkw erreichen kann.


----------



## MatzeMD (19. März 2014)

Wenn man für sein Geld hart arbeiten muss, denkt man anders darüber. Habe über 3 Jahre für mein Rad sparen müssen und denke daher nen bisschen anders drüber. Es verdient halt nicht jeder viel Geld, ich beneide alle die die über 1000 euro verdienen und sich Urlaub leisten können.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

Das Gebahren der Fluglinien ist wirklich komisch. Meine kürzlich erlebte Geschichte: ich bin im Februar zu einem Fatbike-Rennen nach Finnland geflogen. 4 Wochen vorher habe ich die Radmitnahme angemeldet, für einen der 4 Flüge (2 pro Strecke) kam eine Absage, angeblich werden maximal 3 Fahrräder pro Flug mitgenommen und die waren schon gebucht. Ich habs trotzdem versucht und beim Rückflug den Fahrradkarton als Sportgepäck (und nicht als Fahrrad) einbuchen lassen und bin damit durchgekommen. Preisgestaltung war auch sehr unterschiedlich: Fahrrad kostet eigentlich 70€, bezahlt wurden aber auch mal nur 40€. Komischkomisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Es verdient halt nicht jeder viel Geld, ich beneide alle die die über 1000 euro verdienen und sich Urlaub leisten können.


 
Dann musst Du konsequenterweise aber vor der Haustür mit dem Rad in den Urlaub starten und nicht mit dem Auto! Spart am meisten!


----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Wenn man für sein Geld hart arbeiten muss, denkt man anders darüber. Habe über 3 Jahre für mein Rad sparen müssen und denke daher nen bisschen anders drüber. Es verdient halt nicht jeder viel Geld, ich beneide alle die die über 1000 euro verdienen und sich Urlaub leisten können.



Das tut mir zwar ehrlich leid für dich, dass du dir keine Flugreise leisten kannst, aber zur Sache tut das hier trotzdem nichts.


----------



## MatzeMD (19. März 2014)

Doch, das man sein Eigentum nicht in fremde Hände gibt. Aber wer mehr verdient, denkt da vielleicht lockerer drüber, als der der überlegen muss ob man sich nen neuen Schlauch leisten kann oder ihn noch das zehnte mal flickt.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

MatzeMD schrieb:


> Doch, das man sein Eigentum nicht in fremde Hände gibt. Aber wer mehr verdient, denkt da vielleicht lockerer drüber, als der der überlegen muss ob man sich nen neuen Schlauch leisten kann oder ihn noch das zehnte mal flickt.


 
Selten solch einen Schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## MatzeMD (19. März 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Selten solch einen Schwachsinn gelesen.



Wenn du Streit suchts, bitte persönlich nach Magdeburg kommen. Habe bloss meine Meinung zu diesem Thema geäußert und gut ist.


----------



## komamati-san (19. März 2014)

Moin zusammen, ich war in den letzten Jahren mindestens 1mal pro Monat mit Airberlin nach Italien unterwegs - zugegeben oft nur mit Handgepäck - und kann gar nichts schlechtes von dieser Airline berichten. 1mal hat der Koffer den Anschlussflug nicht geschafft, aber sowas ist ja normalerweise dem Bodenpersonal und nicht dem Carrier anzulasten.
Urlaubsreisen mit Radkoffer bisher derer 2, einmal mit TUI in die Türkei, einmal mit Germanwings nach Malaga - ohne Probleme.
Da der Federweg meiner Räder simultan mit meiner Wampe wächst, und der normale Fahrradkoffer jetzt einfach zu klein ist, hatte ich vor, bei meiner nächsten Radurlaubsreise auf das Angebot von AirBerlin einzugehen, das Fahrrad nicht als Sportgepäck einzuchecken, sondern es einfach in eine Hülle bzw Karton zu packen, und als normales Gepäck (bis 23kg) aufzugeben. Den Alpencross-Rucksack ins Handgepäck und gut ist. Alpenzorro-Style.
Je nachdem, wie die Sache hier ausgeht, überleg ich mir das nochmal. Ein Radl-Urlaub ohne Rad wär schon blöd, aber auf dem Hinflug passiert sowas äußerst selten, glaub ich.


----------



## powderJO (19. März 2014)

komamati-san schrieb:


> Ein Radl-Urlaub ohne Rad wär schon blöd, aber auf dem Hinflug passiert sowas äußerst selten, glaub ich.



schau mal hier: http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?304117-Air-Berlin.-Warnung es sitzen momentan zig radler ohne ihr rad auf mallorca rum. ich weiß nicht, ob sich an der service-qualität bei ab irgendwann mal was ändert und ob die überhaupt was ändern wollen - so wie es momentan ist, würde ich niemand empfehlen, ein rad mit air berlin zu transportieren. erst recht nicht von größeren destinationen, in denen die flieger regelmäßiger ausgelastet sind. 

es ist reine glücksache, ob du es bekommst oder nicht.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> so wie es momentan ist, würde ich niemand empfehlen, ein rad mit air berlin zu transportieren. erst recht nicht von größeren destinationen, in denen die flieger regelmäßiger ausgelastet sind.


 
die meisten haben die flüge ins trainingslager sicher schon gebucht und haben kaum die möglichkeit, aufgrund dieser vorkommnisse (die ja auch nicht alle betreffen) ihre flüge zu stornieren oder umzubuchen.


----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> die meisten haben die flüge ins trainingslager sicher schon gebucht und haben kaum die möglichkeit, aufgrund dieser vorkommnisse (die ja auch nicht alle betreffen) ihre flüge zu stornieren oder umzubuchen.



Ich würde in dem Fall (falls genug Zeit ist) mir von AB nochmal schriftlich bestätigen lassen, dass das Sportgepäck im selben Flieger transportiert wird. Ggf mit Hinweis auf den entsprechenden Passus in den Transportbestimmungen des gebuchten Flugs.
Zumindest mal versuchen, weil wenn da niemand erreichbar ist, könnte das ziemlich schwierig werden.

Wenn es dann doch stehen bleibt, hat man zumindest eine äußerst gute Handhabe, um denen rechtlich an den Kragen zu gehen (hätte man auch schon einfach wenn's im Vertrag/Buchungsbestätigung steht, aber doppelt hält bekanntlich besser).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

Hab mal den entsprechenden Paragrafen von AB herauskopiert:
---------------------------------------------------------------

6.5.2.6 Es steht der Fluggesellschaft oder dem ausführenden Luftfahrtunternehmen grundsätzlich frei, in jedem Einzelfall zu entscheiden, ob Über- oder Sondergepäck befördert wird. Entscheidungsgrundlage für die Beförde-rung von Über- und Sondergepäck sind die verfügbare Frachtraumkapazität sowie Sicherheits- und Arbeitsschutz-bestimmungen. Über- und Sondergepäck kann daher in seiner Menge beschränkt oder gänzlich vom Transport
10
ausgeschlossen werden. Ein Beförderungsanspruch auf gemäß Ziffer 6.5.2.7 angemeldetes Über- und Sonderge-päck besteht nur, wenn die Anmeldung durch die Fluggesellschaft bestätigt wird.
--------------------------------------------------------------

Da man mit einer Buchung die ABB der Fluggesellschaft akzeptiert, dürfte es schwierig werden, den gemeinsamen Flug einzufordern.
Alex


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2014)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> …..ausgeschlossen werden. Ein Beförderungsanspruch auf gemäß Ziffer 6.5.2.7 angemeldetes Über- und Sonderge-päck besteht nur, wenn die Anmeldung durch die Fluggesellschaft bestätigt wird.
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ….



deshalb hatte ich pJ ja nach der Anmeldebestätigung gefragt. Die hat er. Und damit den Beförderungsanspruch.


----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> deshalb hatte ich pJ ja nach der Anmeldebestätigung gefragt. Die hat er. Und damit den Beförderungsanspruch.



hätte ich jetzt genauso gesehen. Der letzte Satz in negiert meiner Meinung quasi alles was davor steht, sofern eine Buchungsbestätigung für das Sportgepäck vorliegt.
Und genau deswegen würde ich mir diese Bestätigung ggf vor Flugantritt nochmal einholen, damit sich wirklich keiner mehr da rauswinden kann.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

es besteht BeförderungsANSPRUCH, nicht BeförderungsPFLICHT! Ich interpretiere das so, das die Fluggesellschaft generell erstmal bereit ist, den Krempel mitzunehmen. Damit



> Entscheidungsgrundlage für die Beförde-rung von Über- und Sondergepäck sind die verfügbare Frachtraumkapazität sowie Sicherheits- und Arbeitsschutz-bestimmungen. *Über- und Sondergepäck kann daher in seiner Menge beschränkt oder gänzlich vom Transport ausgeschlossen werden. *


 
können sie dann entscheiden, ob und was mitgenommen wird. Allerdings steht auch nirgendwo ein Satz "...mit dem gleichen Flieger...".
Und das ist auch nur meine laienhafte Interpretation der ABB.


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2014)

Ich sehe es so:
Wenn ich einen Beförderungsanspruch für mein Sondergepäck habe, erwächst daraus für das Transportunternehmen eine Beförderungspflicht.


----------



## powderJO (19. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es so:
> Wenn ich einen Beförderungsanspruch für mein Sondergepäck habe, erwächst daraus für das Transportunternehmen eine Beförderungspflicht.



so ist es auch. wie schon mehrmals gesagt: wenn angemeldet und die anmeldung bestätigt wurde, ist damit ein vetragsverhältnis geschlossen, die müssen befördern und zwar mit dem flieger in dem du sitzt. die agb ist eigentlich auch gar nicht so schwer zu lesen. 


in meinem fall gibt es neues - und diesmal sind es good news:

bei mir gibt es news. ich bekam eben die mitteilung, dass mein radkoffer auf dem weg zurück nach deutschland ist. laut mitteilung wurden extra für meinen fall kapazitäten "geschaffen". das ich an allen fronten aktiv wurde, hat scheinbar geholfen. ich hoffe nur, dass dafür nicht ein anderes rad aus dem flieger geladen wurde ...

mein anwalt prüft derweil, wie die aussichten sind, schadensersatz zu bekommen, der mehr errfasst als die rückersattung von den direkt anfallenden kosten (wartezeit des unnötig gewordenen großraumtaxis z.b) - zum beispiel eine entschädigung für den stress und die damit nachträglich vernichtete urlaubsfreude.

es kann extrem hilfreich sein, die geschäftsführer / leitende angestellte aller beteiligten firmen durch die bekannten suchmaschinen zu jagen. gelegentlich findet man dort auch telefon-nummern, die leider auf der offiziellen webseiten nicht auftauchen und die manchmal direkt aufs handy des chefs führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (19. März 2014)

na dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## ma.schino (19. März 2014)

Dieser thread kommt in meine Top 10 der "ich hab zwar keinen wirklichen plan von der Sache aber weil ich betroffen bin mach ich ein Riesen fass auf."

Erstens ist Air Berlin kein Low cost Carrier und zweitens ist die Theorie der "kosteoptimierung durch Gepäck stehen lassen" vollkommener Quatsch.

Schon mal ausgerechnet was ein 30 kg Gepäckstück an Sprit Mehrverbrauch ausmacht ?

Denkst du das nachliefern ist billiger ?

Schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass evtl auch ein Flugzeug Laderaum gewisse räumliche Kapazitätsgrenzen hat ?

Oh Mann...


----------



## powderJO (19. März 2014)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Dieser thread kommt in meine Top 10 der "ich hab zwar keinen wirklichen plan von der Sache aber weil ich betroffen bin mach ich ein Riesen fass auf." Erstens ist Air Berlin kein Low cost Carrier und zweitens ist die Theorie der "kosteoptimierung durch Gepäck stehen lassen" vollkommener Quatsch. Schon mal ausgerechnet was ein 30 kg Gepäckstück an Sprit Mehrverbrauch ausmacht ? Denkst du das nachliefern ist billiger ? Schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass evtl auch ein Flugzeug Laderaum gewisse räumliche Kapazitätsgrenzen hat ? Oh Mann...



wenn hunderte gepäckstücke einer einzigen airline nicht am zielort ankommen an einem einzigen wochenende - kein grund für dich eine warnung auszusprechen oder um es in deinen worten zu formulieren "ein riesen fass aufzumachen"? nur ein paar klitzekleine posts vorher habe ich bereits angemerkt: wäre nur mein koffer betroffen gewesen, hätte ich es unter "üblicher fehler, kann passieren" verbucht. und sicher keinen thread mit warnhinweis aufgemacht.

die kostenoptimierung durch leichtere flieger habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht und ich habe es auch nicht ausgerechnet - das sind infos die ich bekommen habe von mitarbeitern, die sich täglich mit sowas beschäftigen. die andere erklärung, die ich bekommen habe war: air berlin geht auch einen neuen weg der gepäckbeförderungsoptimierung, um kosten zu sparen. ergo: unter strich ist es komplett egal, warum air berlin quasi täglich gepäck wieder aus den maschinen auslädt bzw. gar nicht erst einlädt - denn am ende bleibt so oder so das fazit:

das gepäck bleibt stehen, weil air berlin vesucht, kosten zu sparen. zu lasten der passagiere.

und was das nachdenken angeht: ein bisschen davon, nur ein ganz kleines bisschen und du wärst vielleicht auf die idee gekommen, warum man zusätzliches sondergepäck anmelden muss und diese anmeldung auch bestätigt durch die airline werden muss. na? ich würde sagen, das macht man, damit man kapazitäten planen kann. nein?

übrigens landet deine antwort in der ziemlich langen liste der antworten, die das ibc so typisch machen. hauptsache mal was markiges raushauen, ohne eine sekunde nachzudenken, über das gelesene. ok, eventuell scheitert es auch am verstehen und es ist gar nicht der denkprozess selbst, der fehlt.



stubenhocker schrieb:


> na dann ist ja alles gut.



nö. denn das geschäftsgebaren von air berlin und seinen "service"-partnern in diesem fall ist nach wie vor so mies, dass ich natürlich auch eine entschädigung will. nicht nur für mir entstandene kosten, sondern auch für den ärger. bin normal kein prinzipienreiter, aber mittlerweile geht es genau darum.


----------



## ma.schino (19. März 2014)

Junge Junge - Strick nur weiter an deiner Welt ....


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2014)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Junge Junge - Strick nur weiter an deiner Welt ....


Ich verstehe Deine Kritik nicht.
Hätte ich vor, mit dem Rad per Flieger zu verreisen, dann wäre ich froh zu wissen, wenn bei einer Fluggesellschaft plötzlich 100e Fluggäste ohne Sportgepäck da stehen. 
pJ hat ja ausdrücklich gesagt, dass er den Thread nicht gestartet hätte, wäre er ein Einzelfall.


----------



## ma.schino (19. März 2014)

Ob einzelfall oder system ist für einen laien der angepisst auf sein verschwundenes bike wartet mitunter schwer... Im nu sieht man überall hinweise für seine theorie.

Nur soviel: ich habe selbst beruflich mit dem thema zu tun und einige hier aufgestellten Theorien sind recht gewagt ...

Die Frage bleibt: warum sollte eine Airline mit absicht Gepäck nicht befördern WOLLEN und damit mehrkosten durch alternativbeförderung und nachträgliche nach hause lieferung in kauf nehmen?
Von den unzufriedenen kunden ganz zu schweigen...

Macht das sinn?


----------



## swe68 (19. März 2014)

Bei Überbuchung des Frachtraums ja. Das ist eine mögliche Theorie.
Die andere ist, dass der Sprit vorab zu knapp kalkuliert wurde. Das ist eine andere mögliche Theorie. 
Wir wissen es halt nicht.

Wenn beobachtet wird, dass reihenweise Sportgepäck wieder ausgeladen wird und zeitgleich viele Leute auf ihr Sportgepäck warten, was ja offensichtlich nicht nur pJ aufgefallen ist, dann sollte das einem schon zu denken geben.


----------



## powderJO (19. März 2014)

> Nur soviel: ich habe selbst beruflich mit dem thema zu tun



die übliche. nicht substantielle antwort in solchen fällen von allen, die den fragen, die man ihnen gestellt hat ausweichen und sich trotzdem als vollchecker darstellen wollen. aber nochmal: welche theorie richtig ist am ende und aus welchen gründen gepäck zurück bleibt - letztendlich komplett wurst. weil das ergebnis  immer das gleiche bleibt: sie lassen gepäck zurück und laden es aus schon beladenen fliegern (teilweise konnten die betroffenen dabei zusehen; siehe forum tour-magazin) wieder aus. und niemand sonst als die airline ist dafür verantwortlich. 

du darfst aber mal gerne "einzelfall" definieren und mal schauen wie 10 - 50 betroffene passagiere pro flug in diese definition passen. 


ich habe mein rad eben in empfang genommen. unbeschädigt. der ausliefernde spediteur sagte: sie erwarten noch mehrere hundert gepäckstücke in den nächsten tagen und jeden tag kommen viele neue dazu. er wirkte gestresst. 



> Wenn beobachtet wird, dass reihenweise Sportgepäck wieder ausgeladen wird und zeitgleich viele Leute auf ihr Sportgepäck warten, was ja offensichtlich nicht nur pJ aufgefallen ist, dann sollte das einem schon zu denken geben.



das mit dem denken, ist für viele halt nicht ganz so einfach scheint mir ...


----------



## Paul_FfM (19. März 2014)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Nur soviel: ich habe selbst beruflich mit dem thema zu tun und einige hier aufgestellten Theorien sind recht gewagt ...
> 
> Die Frage bleibt: warum sollte eine Airline mit absicht Gepäck nicht befördern WOLLEN und damit mehrkosten durch alternativbeförderung und nachträgliche nach hause lieferung in kauf nehmen?
> Von den unzufriedenen kunden ganz zu schweigen...
> ...



Was machst Du denn genau?

Und zum Verhalten von AirBerlin nur so viel: oftmals verhalten sich große Konzern aus Sicht der Kunden vollkommen irrational, weil im oberen Management Entscheidungen getroffen wurden, die in der Praxis leider nicht funktionieren. So scheint es auch hier zu sein.

Denn selbst wenn man PJs Beobachten vor Ort in Frage stellt (ich glaube ihm), dann zeigt doch schon seine Erfahrungen beim Versuch, eine Beschwerde an AB zu adressieren, das zuständige Transportunternehmen zu erreichen etc..., dass sich dieses Luftfahrtunternehmen nach Verkauf der Tickets einen Dreck um seine Kunden schert. Warum? Weil vernünftige Kundenbetreuung Geld kostet, das irgendein Sparfuchs im Management einsparen musste, um sein Budget einzuhalten und seinen Bonus zu retten. Dass die Kunden dann beim nächsten Mal woanders buchen ist dem Manager egal.

Grüße
P


----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass evtl auch ein Flugzeug Laderaum gewisse räumliche Kapazitätsgrenzen hat ?
> 
> Oh Mann...



Ja, und wenn das so sein sollte -> wenn das Bike weg ist oder nicht rechtzeitig "geliefert" wird, was interessiert das den Passagier?
Richtig: überhaupt nicht!

Wenn ich einen Flug buche, Sportgepäck dazu, und das ganze bezahle und eine Bestätigung dafür erhalte, dann erwarte ich auch, dass ich und mein Gepäck vertragsgemäß transportiert werden. Wenn die Bestätigung für das Gepäck bedeutet, dass mein Gepäck zusammen mit mir transportiert wird, dann erwarte ich das ebenso.
Wie das passiert, wer die Kapazitäten berechnet, und anderes, kann mir dabei vollkommen schnurzegal sein. Darum, dass das alles glatt geht, hat sich die Fluggesellschaft zu kümmern.
Falls deine Theorie mit "Ladevolumen ausgereizt" stimmen sollte, dann hätte die Fluggesellschaft ihre Hausaufgaben überhaupt nicht gemacht und die Kapazitäten des Laderaums grob falsch berechnet (es standen ja laut powderJo 50 Leute auf einmal ohne Gepäck da). Was am Ergebnis überhaupt nichts ändert, außer dass es noch peinlicher für die Fluggesellschaft ist. Zumal dann noch das hier dargestellte Verhalten der Gesellschaft im Nachgang dazu kommt.

In diesem Sinne: gut stricken 

@powderJO 
wenigstens hast du dein Radl jetzt heile wieder, das ist doch schonmal was.
Viel Erfolg mit den Prinzipien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GasMonkey (19. März 2014)

ma.schino schrieb:


> Macht das sinn?



Ja:

Pleiteflieger


----------



## powderJO (19. März 2014)

@ einzelfall. diese mail eines teammates erreichte mich gerade eben:



> Ich bin am Sonntagmorgen auf Mallorca geflogen und war einer von ca. 40 Personen, die ohne Gepäck (Radkoffer ebenso wie normale Reisetaschen) angekommen sind ...



schade, dass die meisten eben kein "fass aufmachen", sondern sich in ihr schicksal ergeben. hätte ich mein rad heute nicht bekommen, wäre ich über meinen schatten gesprungen und hätte mich bei fb und twitter angemeldet, um auch da druck aufzubauen und zu warnen. wenn ich mir überlege für was es alles schon shitstorms gab, wäre er hier voll verdient ...


----------



## powderJO (19. März 2014)

@  *ma.schino *suchst du noch nach der definition von "einzelfall"?


----------



## powderJO (20. März 2014)

ja. und?


----------



## axisofjustice (20. März 2014)

Freut mich echt für Dich, dass Du rein Rad wiederhast.  Und Du hast vollkommen Recht: wenn die Airline das verspricht, muss sie auch liefern.


Grundsätzlich stelle ich mir bei den vielen Berichten aber die Frage, ob es unbedingt nötig ist, im Winter oder Frühling für ein Wochenende Spaß und Sport Kerosin zu verballern...und das auch noch mit Materialtransport. In irgendeiner Mountainbike-Zeitschrift stand neulich ein Tipp von wegen "morgens hinfliegen, tagsüber fahren, abends wieder zurück". Ich find das ziemlich pervers. Wenn mein Sport es jahreszeitentechnisch nicht hergibt, dann reise ich ihm nicht hinterher, sondern suche vor Ort nach Alternativen. Das hat jetzt wenig mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, ist nicht persönlich an irgendwen gerichtet und lediglich ein kleiner Denkanstoß für den/die der/die mag.


----------



## swe68 (20. März 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja. und?


Don't feed the trolls


----------



## isartrails (20. März 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Don't feed the trolls


Ansichtssache.
Dem einen sein Troll ist dem anderen sein Hampelmann.
Vor 400 Jahren hätte Shakespeare aus diesem Therad noch 'ne Komödie gemacht: _Much ado about nothing_
Da ging's auch um Schein und Sein.

Aber heute haben wir ja Internet und Shakespeare ist sicher was zum Saufen...


----------



## swe68 (20. März 2014)

Es war ein bekannter Troll.


----------



## powderJO (20. März 2014)

und isartrails hat wie immer viel substantielles beizutragen. 

aber ok, wer erstens ausgerechnet shakespeare bemühen muss, um sich vom gemeinen internet-pöbel abzuheben und sich zweitens dabei nicht mal für den abgedroschensten aller shakespeare-witze zu schade ist, ist eh eigentlich fast so bedauerswert, wie so manch tragische figur aus seinen werken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. März 2014)

der arme Shakespeare


----------



## Alpine Maschine (20. März 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> schade, dass die meisten eben kein "fass aufmachen", sondern sich in ihr schicksal ergeben.  ...



Jupp. Noch schlimmer ist eigentlich die Haltung der Verantwortlichen dahinter: "Wir begehen in dem Wissen darum, dass manche sich nicht wehren können (z. B. aus Unwissenheit oder wegen Krankheit), Unrecht. Denn wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Und billiger ist es auch noch, die paar, die sich wehren, abzuspeisen."

So etwas kotzt mich an!


----------



## powderJO (21. März 2014)

und weiter geht es: aktueller (quasi live-bericht) post aus dem forum des tour-magazins:




> Gerade in nürnberg ins flugzeug gestiegen. Jede menge radkoffer und normales gepäck nicht eingeladen und zurückgefahren





			
				xxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dreh durch


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. März 2014)

Gitta Beinfohr ist die Reiseredakteurin bei der BIKE, Henri Lesewitz der Chefreporter. Einfach mal an die mailen, scheint ja kein Einzelfall zu sein ...


----------



## powderJO (21. März 2014)

gute idee. mails an die redaktionen von bike und mtb-magazin gehen morgen raus. da die aber auch nur eine begrenzte reichweite haben, spreche ich schon seit ein paar tagen mit der bild. auf nachrichten von ein paar anderen zeitunen / magazinen warte ich noch. aber wie einer im tour forum geschrieben hat: wären 50 rollatoren auf dem boden geblieben, wäre es morgen auf der titelseite der bild. bei 50 rädern ist es erst mal nur halb so interessant. allerdings stelle ich fest, dass das interesse der redaktion steigt, umso mehr betroffen sind. und es werden täglich mehr - so leid mir das für alle tut, die dann den gleichen ärger haben wie ich  ...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. März 2014)

Na ja, Rollatoren sind dann doch noch ein wenig wichtiger, bei aller Liebe zum Bike.

Obwohl, so ein Bike ist ja auch eine Art Rollator ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (24. März 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne generelle Frage: Was bewegt einen eigtl. grundsätzlich mit so einer Fluggesellschaft zu Fliegen? Ich würde ehrlich gesagt niemals in eine Air Berlin Maschine steigen, ganz egal, ob mit oder ohne Bike.....


Frage ich mich inzwischen auch. Meine Freundin ist einmal mit EasyJet auf die Nase gefallen. Seitdem meiden wir alle nicht klassischen Fluglinien.


----------



## pedale3 (25. März 2014)

Mit AB bin ich in den letzten Jahren immer gut klar gekommen. Ebenso mit den anderen Günstig-Fliegern. Das müsste sich in letzter Zeit schon geändert haben. Es soll Leute geben, die zB. mit AB fliegen weil es preiswert ist. Ich selber kenne das erhebende Gefühl garnicht für dieselbe Leistung wo anders das doppelte bis dreifache zu zahlen.
Hysterie sollte Grenzen haben. FB und BILD? Gehts noch?


----------



## luxaltera (31. März 2014)

Been there done that. Hat bei mir 5 Wochen gedauert und mitgeschickt wurde ein 20€ Gutschein für den nächsten KLM Flug. Jeglicher Psychotherapie meinerseits auf Social Media und was auch immer war Komplet erfolglos... Viel Glück


----------



## powderJO (31. März 2014)

schadenersatzansprüche durchzusetzen ist leider tatsächlich relativ chancenlos - dem montrealer abkommen sei dank. auch der verbraucherschutz traut sich nicht wirklich ran - zu geringe chancen, da die lobby der airlines wohl saugute arbeitet geleistet hat. bucht man eine pauschalreise steht man wesentlich besser da ... bleibt eben nur, die airline zu meiden oder zumindest kein sondergepäack mehr mitzunehmen ...


bei air berlin werden übrigens weiterhin koffer zurückgelassen. so hat es den user, der das foto oben geschossen hat, auf dem rückflug gerade ein zweites mal getroffen ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. April 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> schadenersatzansprüche durchzusetzen ist leider tatsächlich relativ chancenlos - dem montrealer abkommen sei dank.



Vor ein paar Seiten hast du das noch als Quatsch abgetan


----------



## powderJO (1. April 2014)

du meinst den dialog:



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Da täuscht du dich, ein Schadenersatzanspruch wird ins Leere laufen. Irgendwann bekommst du dein Rad halt vor die Haustüre geliefert, musst es wenigstens nicht am Flughafen abholen. Wir hatten den Stress schon mal mit einem Surfboard mit Aerolloyd, da hat man dann einfach Pech gehabt. *Sportgepäck ist Sondergepäck, das muss nicht auf demselben Flug sein.*





powderJO schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn sowas? außer den fluggesellschaften natürlich?
> 
> natürlich muss gepäck mit dem flug ankommen, auf den es gebucht ist. alles andere stellt einen ganz normalen mangel dar und löst die üblichen ursachen aus.



das von mir geschriebene gilt nach wie vor: dein gepäck muss selbstverständlich mit dem flug ankommen und wenn es das nicht tut, hast du auch einen schadensersatzanspruch - auch auf dem rückflug. hätte aber meinen letzten post genauer formulieren sollen:



> schadensersatzansprüche, die sich auf schäden wie "entgangene urlaubsfreude" etc beziehen, durchzusetzen, ist leider tatsächlich relativ chancenlos



mir wäre es genau darum gegangen - und das hat der anwalt / verbraucherschutz auch geprüft. bei allen anderen schäden (koffer zerstört, gepäck weg oder verspätet und dadurch neuanschaffungen / leihe nötig) gilt natürlich: die airlines haften. das geld für das unnötig gebuchte großraumtaxi bekomme ich zurück zum beispiel - sofern air berlin noch zahlungsfähig ist ….


----------



## jedy (3. April 2014)

Wie kommt es eigentlich, dass sich in diesem Thread so sehr das Gerücht hält, dass Air Berlin eine "Billig-Airline", "Günstig-Flieger", "Low-Cost-Carrier" etc. sei?

Air Berlin ist immerhin die zweitgrößte Fluglinie in Deutschland und keineswegs mit Ryan Air oder Easy Jet vergleichbar.

Und billig ist Air Berlin nun weiß Gott nicht. Wenn die wirklich so billig wären, würde mir ein nicht unerheblicher Teil meiner etlichen Tausend Meilen, die ich auf innerdeutschen Flügen gesammelt habe, fehlen, weil: Lufthansa nämlich sehr häufig billiger war und ich in dem Fall dann auch mit Lufthansa fliegen muss ...

Insofern ist es noch umso weniger verständlich, dass eine Airline, die mit den Großen mitzuspielen versucht, es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt das Sportgespäck ordentlich zu tranportieren.


----------



## Wandango (4. April 2014)

Bin bisher schon mehrmals mit Radkoffer mit AB nach Zürich und mit Easyjet nach Malle und Schotland geflogen. Bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Einchecken auch eigentlich immer ohne wirkliches wiegen (was auch gut war, da der Radkoffer eigentlich immer viel zu schwer war).
Nur einmal als es kein Bodenpersonal in Berlin gab, aber da ist die Maschine dann komplett ohne Gepäck geflogen und es kam alles am nächsten Tag an.
Ebenfalls sehr gut ist wirklich die neue AB-Regelung mit 23kg Koffer egal wie groß. Damit spart man sich dann sogar noch die Kosten für das Sportgepäck.

Aber schür mal weiter die Hysteriewelle an...nicht korrekt von der Airline sowas nicht im Vorfeld bekannt zu geben, dass es Kapazitätenengpässe geben könnte bzw. nicht einfach zu sagen, dass das Rad nicht mehr gebucht werden kann. Aber man sollte sich ja auch denken können, dass zur Hauptsaison sehr sehr viele Radler nach Malle wollen. Als ich im April hingeflogen bin gabs ja schon 10+ Bikekoffer (die alle ankamen). 

Auch hier mal wieder der Klassiker im Internet: die bei denen alles glatt lief äußern sich nicht und nur die bei denen etwas schief lief krakelen laut herum.


----------



## blackforest-cyc (4. April 2014)

Wandango schrieb:


> aber schür mal weiter die Hysteriewelle an...nicht korrekt von der Airline sowas nicht im Vorfeld bekannt zu geben, dass es Kapazitätenengpässe geben könnte bzw. nicht einfach zu sagen, dass das Rad nicht mehr gebucht werden kann. Aber man sollte sich ja auch denken können, dass zur Hauptsaison sehr sehr viele Radler nach Malle wollen. Als ich im April hingeflogen bin gabs ja schon 10+ Bikekoffer (die alle ankamen).
> 
> Auch hier mal wieder der Klassiker im Internet: die bei denen alles glatt lief äußern sich nicht und nur die bei denen etwas schief lief krakelen laut herum.





fliege selber schon seit über 10 Jahren mit Bikekoffer/-tasche und jedes Mal ist der Bikekoffer mit mir mitgeflogen. Wenn es einmal nicht funktioniert hätte ist das zwar ärgerlich aber so what......


----------



## powderJO (10. April 2014)

Wandango schrieb:


> Bin bisher schon mehrmals ... Auch hier mal wieder der Klassiker im Internet: die bei denen alles glatt lief äußern sich nicht und nur die bei denen etwas schief lief krakelen laut herum.



zum einen: hättest du den thread vollständig gelesen, hättest du festgestellt, dass hier nicht "einfach mal was schief gegangen ist", sondern das problem so massiv war und ist, dass die warnung mehr als berichtigt war / ist. von rumkrakeelen kann also keine rede sein.

zum anderen ist der service von airberlin so schlecht mittlerweile, dass alleine das schon eine warnung vor dieser airline imho mehr als begründet. ist halt blöd, wenn man 700 millionen verlust einfährt und die ausgerchnet an den kontaktpunkten zum kunden einsparen will. 




> Nicht korrekt von der Airline sowas nicht im Vorfeld bekannt zu geben, dass es Kapazitätenengpässe geben könnte bzw. nicht einfach zu sagen, dass das Rad nicht mehr gebucht werden kann. Aber man sollte sich ja auch denken können, dass zur Hauptsaison sehr sehr viele Radler nach Malle wollen. Als ich im April hingeflogen bin gabs ja schon 10+ Bikekoffer (die alle ankamen).



da man sein rad vorher anmelden muss und diese meldung auch bestätigt werden muss seitens der airline, muss ich mir gar nichts denken - als kunde gehe ich in diesem fall natürlich davon aus, dass airberlin seinen vertrag erfüllt und das gepäck auf dem gleichen flieger liefert. 


aber vielleicht erledigt sich die fluglinie ja demnächst von selbst - wenn der neue etihad-deal scheitert, dürfte es sehr schwer werden für airberlin am markt zu bleiben. ein ergebnis, dass ich nicht wirklich bedauern würde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (10. April 2014)

Das ist schon lustig, dass hier einige davon ausgehen, dass jemand, der seine Leistung günstig anbietet, sie dann deswegen nicht voll erbringen muss.

German Wings ist bei mir wegen des schelchten Service auf der No-Fly-List. Und wo ich Schaltergebühr oder Kreditkartengebühr zahlen muss, da buche ich auch nicht. Fehlen nur noch Stehplätze im Flieger. Oder: "Dann setzen Sie sich halt zu zweit auf den Sitz. Ist doch nicht unser Problem, wenn wir den Flieger überbucht haben. Da müssen Sie bei DEM Preis schon mit rechnen ..."

Gibt halt einfach zu viele, die das mit sich machen lassen.


----------



## pedale3 (10. April 2014)

..welche Airlines sollten wir nehmen?


----------



## powderJO (10. April 2014)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Gibt halt einfach zu viele, die das mit sich machen lassen.



genau da liegt das problem. beispiel: selbst als es schon passiert war, hat air berlin die leute noch hinsichtlich ihrer rechte belogen und behauptet: _koffer nach hause liefern, wenn er ankommt, kann aber extra kosten_. selbst als ich laut genug auf die tatsächliche rechtlage hingewiesen hatte, haben sich noch über die hälfte der betroffenen dazu verpflichet, ihr gepäck selbst abzuholen. der vor mir in der schlange meinte "_na gut, sind ja auch nur 80 kilometer_". andere meinten, ich solle mich nicht so aufregen* - "_man könne doch auch problemlos mal 3 - 7 tage ohne rad auskommen" …
_
die reaktionen hier im forum entsprechen nicht nur in diesem fall genau diesen erfahrungen. man ist selbst schuld, es ist alles halb so wild, jemand, der sich beschwert, ist ein "krakeeler" etc.

wie gesagt - fehler passieren und ich bin niemand, der wegen eines einzelnen fehlers einen aufstand oder shitstorm anzettelt. aber generell alles hinnehmen, ist ganz sicher im sinne des verbraucherschutzes die falsche strategie.


btw: selbst air berlin setzt darauf, dass sich nur ein geringer prozentsatz beschwert: 

http://www.express.de/duesseldorf/d...machen-urlaub-ohne-gepaeck,2858,24014774.html

ein artikel, der übrigens beweist, dass die probleme schon lönger existieren und es seitdem eben nur noch schlimmer geworden ist. 




*(habe ich erst, als die "dame" am schalter mir sagte "_eine entschuldigung finde ich unnötig_"


----------



## powderJO (10. April 2014)

ps:



pedale3 schrieb:


> ..welche Airlines sollten wir nehmen?



solange ich die wahl habe, jedenfalls keine mehr, die so massive probleme hat, wie air berlin. habe mich ja sehr intensiv umgehört in den letzten wochen - keine andere airline hat derartige probleme. einzelne gepäckstücke kommen immer mal nicht oder verspätet an - aber eben nicht so geballt und offensichtlich werden sie auch nicht mit voller absicht stehen gelassen wie bei ab. da sind es dann tatsächlich entschuldbare einzelfälle / unfälle.

habe ich die wahl nicht (weil es zum beispiel keine anderen flüge mehr gibt) würde ich sicher kein sondergepäck mehr mit denen befördern. alles was unbedingt zum trainieren sein muss (helm, ein satz klamotten, schuhe, pedale) ins handgepäck und vor ort ein rad mieten ist da imho die sicherer alternative. und teurer ist es auch nicht eigentlich ...


----------



## cklein (26. August 2015)

Hallo,
der Koffer scheint ja angekommen zu sein.

Nun möchte ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und schreibe mal hier.

Bin am Sonntag in Düsseldorf gelandet, nachdem ich Samstag in Los Angeles den Flieger bestiegen habe.
Sondergepäck war bei Air Berlin angemeldet. 
Leider kam in Düsseldorf nur der normale Koffer an und ich bin zu Lost&Found.
Leider habe ich im Flieger meine Boardkarte mit dem Schnippsel vom Gepäck vergessen. 
Habe aber am LAX noch das Gepäck bezahlt (190$) und somit einen Nachweis, dass das Rad abgegeben wurde.
Sollte mein Fahrrad irgendwann mal heile ankommen ist alles gut.
Wird Sondergepäck im Falle des Verlusts wie normales Gepäck behandelt? 
Denn dann würde ich ausflippen.
Es war ein CD Flash Carbon 2 und alles was man zum Radeln braucht drin.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit verlorenem Rad beim Fliegen?
Gruß 
Christian


----------



## beetle (26. August 2015)

Ja, wird normal behandelt. Für größere Werte musst du eine Zustatzversicherung abschließen.

Das Rad wird schon ankommen. Hast du eine Bearbeitungsnummer? Es gibt da ein internationales Portal, bei dem du den Status aufrufen kannst. Ich habe mal 48h ganz ohne Gepäck und Rad in der USA gesessen. Seit dem habe ich immer was zum Wechseln im Handgepäck.


----------



## cklein (28. August 2015)

Hab mein Rad wieder. Leider ist der Koffer total zerstört. 
Zum Glück war das Rad im Koffer sehr gut verpackt und "isoliert". Dämmung der Heizungsrohre funktioniert perfekt. 
Werde wegen des Koffers bei Air Berlin anklopfen und Schadenersatz verlangen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2015)

Wir haben mal für eine kaputte große Reisetasche eine sehr großzügige Entschädigung von der LH bekommen.


----------



## sun909 (30. August 2015)

cklein schrieb:


> Hab mein Rad wieder. Leider ist der Koffer total zerstört.
> Zum Glück war das Rad im Koffer sehr gut verpackt und "isoliert". Dämmung der Heizungsrohre funktioniert perfekt.
> Werde wegen des Koffers bei Air Berlin anklopfen und Schadenersatz verlangen.



Viel Spaß dabei... Lies dir mal die Berichte dazu im inet durch...

Hartnäckig bleiben, Anwalt einschalten war noch der beste Tipp...

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

